# "FLYING GATE" -  S T A Y E R .. ( super rare! )



## corbettclassics (Jun 6, 2017)

This is the rarest of the "Flying Gate" bike lineup.  It is the "only Stayer" that Trevor Jarvis made and
it was made for Tony Orme of the BCF National Squad Team.  I found the frame in Seattle Washington 
and built it as close to period racing form as it would have been raced. Correct linen wrapped wheels
and all the right goodies make this bike an amazing bike for display and discussion at any bike meet.


----------



## troy boy (Jun 6, 2017)

outstanding   are you selling any of these bikes  that you have been so kind to show us   Thanks Brian


----------

